# Opener on Saturday!!



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

This saturday pheasant opens and im gona bust some with my lab/chow/setter mix. Shes a good hunter so im excited to get her out there!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Opens where???


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

In most places, I think, it is open already. Maybe not.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya it usually opens the 1st on Nov. here in wyoming, but the 1st was on Monday so it opens the first saturday in Nov.!!!! Can't wait to get my baby out there and see her get up some big ol' roosters!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Oh, ok, good luck this weekend.


----------



## deadeye (Nov 5, 2004)

Our season opens a little later, 11/20. I've noticed it's about a week later each state you travel to the west, southwest, or sort of.

This will be my first pheasant hunt. I recently relocated here to Colorado from TX. My bird hunting has mostly been dove and quail, turkey too.

I've seen discussions on best guage elsewhere, thought I'd ask here. I have a Rem 870 12 ga., Browning Sweet 16, and BSS .410. I shoot well with all three so that's not an issue. Obviously, I dont' think the little .410 will be of much use for the wild roosters. I'm debating between the 16 and the 12. As you know, 16 only accepts 2 3/4. Which is best? That 16 is hot and reaches pretty well. The 12 takes 3".

Also, what shot size? #6?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Early season 12ga 6 shot IC choke
Late season 12ga 4 shot full choke

I have shot a lot of roosters with a 410 

Works for me.

Bob


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

take em', how is the pheasant hunting in Wyoming? I've hunted them up in Montana in the Milk River Valley... way north, and there was a nice concentration of them there. Where do you go in Wyoming? I suppose the valley's where there are grain fields and corn etc... would be pretty good? That would be a great experience hunting with those Rocky Mtns in the background!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

ya...thou i dont live really anywhere near the Rocky mtns, i live north of them. But we have the Big horn mtns here and those work just as good! But ya there are quite a few phesants around. Havent ever takin one yet and i am hopin i get one this year!! Never got one last year! Its fun thou. usually we will push just corn fields or ditches or sometimes I will float the river and every so often I will get out and push a little area. We usually just do what comes nature and what ever we think is best!!

As for the shot size and gun...I would rather use a 12 with pry 6-7 shot in early season.....be aware those SOB's, they wont jump tell you step on them in the early season. I swear there were some times that I i was surprised i didnt **** my pants when they jumped. For later season, i usually will use steel sometimes. some cheep steel..about 3 or 2 or 1 shot any of those will work. But if I use lead i will have to go with about 4 shot!! Your lucky to even get on top of them in the later season!!!! Hope it helped!! pm me wit questions.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

12 gauge, with shot between 6 and 4 is my standard. Tell us how the hunt goes!


----------



## deadeye (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys...we leave at 3 am tomorrow morning, or tonight it seems. I'm going with the 16 ga. #6 hi-brass, 1 1/8 oz., modified choke. What the heck, might run across some quail too. Had some deer hunters on the land last weekend...said the place was covered up with roosters! Can't wait to try it out. I'll post a report next week.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How was the hunt? Pics ?


----------



## deadeye (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, the hunt was a little disappointing. We had a report from a week ago that the roosters were all over the place. Not so. We worked 6 or 7 fields, mostly corn stubble. We flushed 3 roosters all day, maybe a half a dozen hens. I was the only one that ended up with a rooster, so I wasn't all that disappointed. First pheasant hunt, first rooster.

I'll definately go again, hopefully with better results.


----------



## deadeye (Nov 5, 2004)

Ok, I was going to put up a pic. How do you do it?


----------

